# College (Football) Pick 'Em



## fett527 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I'll give setting this up a shot.

Anyone want to try the college Pick 'Em?:

http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/frontpage 

I was curious on how many games a week and the rules state there will be 10 games listed per week so it will definitely be manageable.  Who's interested?


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

You know I'm in. 

Oh ya! WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2005)

college is more my speed


----------



## drothgery (Jul 28, 2005)

Reiterating from the other thread.

I miss Donovan McNabb...


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not as good with college as I am with the pros, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Can't hurt, I'm, just give us the details here when it's up.

Bront20 at Gmail dot Com


----------



## fett527 (Jul 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## fett527 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bump, again.

Only 5 in so far.  Anyone else?


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Bump, again.
> 
> Only 5 in so far.  Anyone else?




[rant]
How the hell can Auburn be #15 in the USA Today poll?! They were #3 last year and should have played for the championship!   
[/rant]


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, Auburn lost a few really good players to the draft.


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, Auburn lost a few really good players to the draft.




USC lost 3 major coaches (offensive coordinator, QB coach, and line coach) but they're still #1. That's a lot of talent gone as well.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> USC lost 3 major coaches (offensive coordinator, QB coach, and line coach) but they're still #1. That's a lot of talent gone as well.




But USC has 2 front-runners for Heisman again.  Same two from last year.

Don't get me started on how high Oklahoma is in the coaches poll. 

EDIT:  Maybe time for the new College Football thread Crothian?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

The College fopotball world is in love with USC and has been for a while now, so no suprise there.  I do echo fett though about them Sooners, that ranking seemed a bit on the high side to me.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The College fopotball world is in love with USC and has been for a while now, so no suprise there.




... but until something happens that suggest that love is undeserved, I'm not sure how anyone outside of rabid Auburn and LSU fans can complain about it.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not saying that USC has not shown the people they deserve the love, but it will be interesting to see how they get treated when they have their first lose.  I don't see them going undefeated again.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> ... but until something happens that suggest that love is undeserved, I'm not sure how anyone outside of rabid Auburn and LSU fans can complain about it.




I'm just trying to understand how a team that went undefeated last year can slip from third to fifteenth. Yes, they lost players but USC lost 3 major coaches and is still #1. That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to understand how a team that went undefeated last year can slip from third to fifteenth. Yes, they lost players but USC lost 3 major coaches and is still #1. That doesn't make sense to me.




Players are seen as a bigger lose then coaches.  And they still got the head guy, of the coaches he gets most of the credit.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Players are seen as a bigger lose then coaches.  And they still got the head guy, of the coaches he gets most of the credit.




Maybe, but the offensive coordinator went to Tennessee. He's the one who had most of the input as to how USC scored. Yes, Pete Carroll is a great college coach, but he's not the only important coach. I would think that if the guy who made your offense what it was left, the team wouldnt be looked on as favorably to be as good on offense.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

but in the end they still have a lot of very talented kids, a great class of underclassmen, and a really two national championships in the past two years.  

Auburn is seen as having a really good season, but too many player changes to be considered that good this early on.  

Besides, most people know these preseasons rankings are mostly guess work


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Besides, most people know these preseasons rankings are mostly guess work




I know but it just shows the bias of the people who vote in these polls. It happened last year and, apparently, it's starting already. It sucks because these polls are what help teams get into a bowl game. The bigger the bowl game, the more money the school makes.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that USC has not shown the people they deserve the love, but it will be interesting to see how they get treated when they have their first lose.  I don't see them going undefeated again.




Why not? 

They're not playing anyone in the preseason top-15, and who else is going to beat them? Maybe the if Texas/Ohio State winner makes it to the Rose Bowl they'll have a shot, but the Rose Bowl is pretty much a home game for USC.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 11, 2005)

So what's the name of the Pick'em group? I'm in, but I can't find the En World group.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> They're not playing anyone in the preseason top-15, and who else is going to beat them? Maybe the if Texas/Ohio State winner makes it to the Rose Bowl they'll have a shot, but the Rose Bowl is pretty much a home game for USC.




I'll be very surprised if they go undefeated. Who do they have as offensive coordinator? Does Carroll draw up all plays or did Carroll and the OC do it together? My point is, it wouldn't surprise me that the players have to get used to new plays and a new coach. That's going to be very tough on them.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So what's the name of the Pick'em group? I'm in, but I can't find the En World group.




It's not up yet. fett527 will post it when it is.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to understand how a team that went undefeated last year can slip from third to fifteenth. Yes, they lost players but USC lost 3 major coaches and is still #1. That doesn't make sense to me.




Utah went from #4 to unranked. I wouldn't complain too much.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 11, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Utah went from #4 to unranked. I wouldn't complain too much.



 Yeah, but Utah was a 'One-Hit Wonder' so to speak.

I'm just happy Boise State got a pre-season ranking. First time ever. Of course, if Georgia gives them a spanking in the first week, that ranking won't last very long...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Why not?




Because I think the lose of Chow is going to hurt them, and I think Cal will beat them.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm getting things set up as it is now available for the upcoming season.  I've got e-mail addresses for everyone but Dimwhit and Drothgery.

Dimwhit-  please let me know your addy

drothgery-  Are you actually in?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I'm getting things set up as it is now available for the upcoming season.  I've got e-mail addresses for everyone but Dimwhit and Drothgery.
> 
> Dimwhit-  please let me know your addy
> 
> drothgery-  Are you actually in?




Yes; packfan_dave@yahoo.com.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

Send to my @gmail.com address. Username: jwhitted


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Send to my @gmail.com address. Username: jwhitted




Your username just became a lot funnier to me.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Your username just became a lot funnier to me.



 Yeah, I get that a lot. The license plate on my car for years in CA was DIMWHIT. Most people didn't know what to think of it until they found out my last name was Whitted. My wife thought I was really weird. It's a wonder she agreed to date me in the first place...


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I'll get it set up.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

I sent the e-mail through their automated process.  I assume it will send you the password for the private group.  Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I sent the e-mail through their automated process.  I assume it will send you the password for the private group.  Let me know if it doesn't.




Got it and it's set up. 

EDIT: What is "confidence?"


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Got it and it's set up.
> 
> EDIT: What is "confidence?"




Edit:  I see it now.  hold on, the explanation is in the rules.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/story?contentId=2116095 



> Step 4 - SCORING SYSTEM
> In conjunction with selecting which team will win, you're now challenged to assign a confidence value to each game. The higher the confidence you assign to a game, the more points you will earn if you have selected the winning team. Each game must have a different confidence value assigned to it from 1-10. Please read all the details below as it's important to understand how everything works in order to win the game.
> 
> Note: Fractions of percentages are not displayed on the group page.


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/story?contentId=2116095




I. Am. Screwed.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian,

  Did you get my e-mails?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Crothian,
> 
> Did you get my e-mails?




ya, the site hates me.  I keep getting a 202 error when I try to sign on.  I'll keep trying until the start of the season next week.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, just hadn't heard back from ya.  I don't know what to say, I'd hate for you not to participate.


----------



## Dungannon (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm all signed up.  The only question I have is about the tiebreaker.  Which game are we picking the score for?  It doesn't say.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm all signed up.  The only question I have is about the tiebreaker.  Which game are we picking the score for?  It doesn't say.







> 5. Ties. Entrants are required to submit guesses for tiebreakers in the event of a tie to determine overall or weekly winners. Entrants are allowed (but not required) to submit a predicted score for the tiebreaker game of each week as indicated as such in the selection area. *The tiebreaker game is the final game of the week unless otherwise noted. * This prediction is used for weekly tiebreaker purposes only. If no predicted score is submitted for an entry, it is given a default prediction of 0 points to 0 points. It is possible for a default prediction to win a tiebreaker. Entrants who begin participation after the start of the Game Period has begun will not receive points for the week(s) they have missed. How are the ties broken? The pool of tied entrants is reduced until three potential winners remain by applying the rules below in the order listed. However, Sponsor may, in its sole discretion, elect not to break a tie and instead to award prizes to all eligible winners (or to all eligible winners then remaining after applying one or more tiebreaker rules).
> OVERALL TIEBREAKERS:
> Tiebreaker #1 - Higher number of points scored for Week 13
> Tiebreaker #2 - Higher number of points scored for Week 12
> ...




Everyone got their picks in?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 2, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Everyone got their picks in?




Yeah; just re-weighted the entries because I had them backwards (and am a bit bored by virtue of staying home sick)...


----------



## fett527 (Sep 4, 2005)

Standings after week 1:

Dungannon
Bront
reveal
drothergy
fett527
dimwhit

I was burned badly by A&M and Auburn.  My upset pick of Boise busted, but I didn't assign but 2 points to it.  Damn Clemson and Georgia Tech!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 4, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Standings after week 1:
> 
> Dungannon
> Bront
> ...




Pitt killed me; I dropped 8 points on that one. Lost on A&M, Auburn, and the I-AA game too (and of course I did the safe thing and put 10 points on USC; I expect I'll be doing that most of the year), but none hurt anywhere near as much.

I was feeling pretty good early, when going with the home big-conference schools kept me out of trouble (I picked Wisconsin and Georgia), but Pitt, A&M, and Auburn...


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 4, 2005)

I didn't realize there were only six of us in this. 

And I'm still last place.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't believe I'm in first, especially since I had 10 points on Auburn.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 7, 2005)

They have the new week up, and this time they're listed in correct order of start time so the tiebreaker is _much_ easier to figure out.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a reminder to get oyur picks in before noon tomorrow.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 11, 2005)

Results this week:

Dungannon
Dimwhit
drothgery
reveal
fett527
bront

Overall:

Dungannon  88
drothgery    74
Dimwhit      72
reveal        69
fett527      66
bront        65

1 guess where I lost my points this week.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm moving up!


----------



## reveal (Sep 12, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm moving up!




I'm not moving down too much! 

I know next to nothing about College football.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2005)

Good excuse


----------



## drothgery (Sep 12, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> 1 guess where I lost my points this week.




Heh. I lost a lot of points on the same game, and moved up anyway


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 13, 2005)

The secret of my success: Always take Washington's opponent and put 10 points on the game.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2005)

This week they decided not to give us anything I'd call a sure thing. And I'm contractually obligated to take SU over UVA, which will probably cost me some points...


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 14, 2005)

Brutal choices for this week. Anyone who gets more than, say, 6 games correct is a lucky guesser.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I'm having a good week so far.  Only game I've missed to this point is Air Force/Wyoming, but that one cost me 8 points.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 18, 2005)

And Notre Dame just cost me another 5 points.  Frickin-frackin Irish...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2005)

It cost me 9; I was assigning points pretty much randomly this week, and took the home team for every game except MSU/ND (fortunately MSU pulled that one off for me).


----------



## Crothian (Sep 18, 2005)

what were the games they had from this week?


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 18, 2005)

The 10 games this week were:
Virginia @ Syracuse
Oregon State @ Louisville
Wyoming @ Air Force
Oklahoma @ UCLA
Michigan State @ Notre Dame
Pittsburgh @ Nebraska
Fresno State @ Oregon
Florida State @ Boston College
UNLV @ Nevada
Tennessee @ Florida


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2005)

Dugannon beat me to it, maybe because I was tacking on the scores of the games that are final...

[VA 27, SU 24]
[L'ville 63, Oregon State 27]
[Wyoming 29, Air Force 28]
[UCLA 41, Oklahoma 24]
[MSU 44, ND 41/OT]
[Nebraska 7, Pitt 6]


----------



## Crothian (Sep 18, 2005)

not the easist of games to predict


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not the easist of games to predict



That's what makes it fun.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 18, 2005)

I flat out stunk this week. Started losing 10 points on the Air Force game and went downhill from there.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2005)

Strange but true: being wrong on the last pick tonight will actually help me gain ground; if Nevada wins, I'll pick up one more point, and Dungannon will get six, so I won't win the week (the "pick the home teams except MSU" strategy worked pretty well, considering) ...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Strange but true: being wrong on the last pick tonight will actually help me gain ground; if Nevada wins, I'll pick up one more point, and Dungannon will get six, so I won't win the week (the "pick the home teams except MSU" strategy worked pretty well, considering) ...




Okay, I can't add (even if I woud have gained more ground overall by being wrong on Nevada/UNLV, it didn't keep me from winning the week) ...

this week

1 drothgery 41
2 dungannon 38
3 fett527 31
4 dimwhit 31
5 bront 17
6 reveal 12

overall

1 dungannon 126
2 drothgery 115
3 dimwhit 103
4 fett527 97
5 bront 82
6 reveal 81


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Ugly, Ugly week.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 18, 2005)

I didn't do quite as bad as I thought. I only missed three games. Though I lost 24 points on those three games. Ouch.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 19, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, I can't add (even if I woud have gained more ground overall by being wrong on Nevada/UNLV, it didn't keep me from winning the week) ...
> 
> this week
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting the updated standings.  I was not online at all yesterday.  I gained some ground!


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 19, 2005)

Another tough week. I only see 2 games that are easy picks.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah. Not many easy picks, and I may regret some of what I did here, but I'm sticking with the basic strategy of taking the home team unless there's a good reason not to, and always putting 10 points on USC to win if possible ...


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 24, 2005)

Always good to pick USC to win and Washington to lose to a ranked opponent.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 5-0 so far today, but I have some questionable picks coming up. I put 8 pts on Wisconsin to beat Michigan, 7 pts on VTech over Georgia, and 9 pts on ND over Washington. VTech and ND _should_ pull it out, but who knows about Wisconsin. Not sure why I put so many on them.

But I'm having a great week so far! Alabama gave me 10 points!


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 4-1 so far.  I lost 4 points on Purdue.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2005)

2-3 (got Ohio State and Alabama; missed PSU, Minnesota, and BC; Northwestern and Clemson killed me by losing close games at home). Fortunately the two I got right were the ones I put the most points on, but I'm still looking at a relatively bad week.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 25, 2005)

As a correction to my prior post, I'm 5-2.  I lost 5 points on Clemson and 4 on Purdue.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 25, 2005)

Actually, I was wrong. I picked Clemson, not BC. But I got VTech and Notre Dame, and Wisconsin is still winnable.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet! I got 8 of the 9 games today, only losing 3 points on Boston College. I only have 1 point on the LSU/Tenn game Monday, so at worst, I'll only lose 4 points for the weekend.

Probably my best week on this Pick'em game evar!


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats, Dim.  I've only got 1 point on the LSU/Tennessee game as well, so it looks like I'm finishing third this week after missing on Clemson & Purdue.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2005)

Last week, 41 points gave me first place for the week. This week, it's giving me last place for the week and my hold on second overall isn't very secure. At least when Tennessee beats LSU, I'll at least move into a 3-way tie for last for the week instead of being all alone.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 26, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Sweet! I got 8 of the 9 games today, only losing 3 points on Boston College. I only have 1 point on the LSU/Tenn game Monday, so at worst, I'll only lose 4 points for the weekend.
> 
> Probably my best week on this Pick'em game evar!




Right there with you Dimwhit.  Only game I missed was Purdue v Minnesota- wanted the Gophers to win, just didn't think they could pull it out.  I can't beat you in points, but we are on opposite sides of the LSU v Tenn game so I could beat you in number of picks correct.


----------



## reveal (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm just happy not to be last this week.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 26, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Right there with you Dimwhit.  Only game I missed was Purdue v Minnesota- wanted the Gophers to win, just didn't think they could pull it out.  I can't beat you in points, but we are on opposite sides of the LSU v Tenn game so I could beat you in number of picks correct.



 Nice! I guess we'll see who got the most games correct...


----------



## fett527 (Sep 27, 2005)

OK.  Week 4 results:

Dimwhit 51
fett527 48
Dungannon 45
Bront 42
reveal 42
drothgery 41

I actually only got one game wrong (not unhappy because it was Minn v Purdue and I wanted the gophers to win) but Dimwhit still beat me in points.

Overall Dungannon still has a very solid lead and drothgery lost some ground to Dimwhit:

Dungannon 171
drothgery 156
Dimwhit 154
fett527 145
Bront 124
reveal 123


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> OK.  Week 4 results:
> 
> Dimwhit 51
> fett527 48
> ...




For some reason last night's game hasn't been added into the point totals yet, so add one point to me and two to you.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, Fett, you did got one more game than I did. Not a bad week for us, eh?


----------



## fett527 (Sep 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> For some reason last night's game hasn't been added into the point totals yet, so add one point to me and two to you.




Yup, you're right.  I was in a hurry and didn't notice.  I wonder if it will be updated? :\


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 27, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Yup, you're right.  I was in a hurry and didn't notice.  I wonder if it will be updated? :\



 I noticed yesterday before the game that the next week's picks were up and available. I'm thinking that the system is fully automated and, since the game didn't happen on Saturday, the game got kicked and not counted. Which would be a shame. Hopefully, someone at ESPN.com notices and fixes it.

Or maybe it will correct itself soon...


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 1, 2005)

Blech!  This is shaping up to be a horrible week for me.  I split the 4 early games, getting 8 points from Virginia Tech and 10 from Tennesse but losing 5 points from Oklahoma St. and 2 from Michigan St.  Alas, 3 of my other picks are currently losing big, Minnesota (7), Florida (4), and USC (1).


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, I'm hosed this week. I lost 1 point on Michigan State, 5 on Oklahoma St, 3 on Penn State, 4 on Florida, 6 on Nebraska...

Horrible, horrible week for me. I'll probably get in the mid-30s this week.


----------



## reveal (Oct 2, 2005)

Dumb luck is paying off!


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually, I just looked at all the picks. I've won the week. I got my 6-10 games, and regardless of the ND outcome, I think I'll squeek out the win (I'll have 40 or 42 points, depending on whether ND wins).

Whaddaya know...

Edit: If ND wins, I can come within 9 points of overall first! If they lose, I'll fall to 14 points behind. The intrigue mounts... 

Edit Edit: And at 28-0, ND is looking pretty good so far...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2005)

Eek. Two straight nearly last-place weeks. And I can't blame homer-ism too much for this, as Syracuse only cost me a point (but I'd feel awful if SU pulled off the upset and I picked against them).


----------



## fett527 (Oct 2, 2005)

Week 5 results:

Dimwhit 42
reveal 37
fett527 35
Dungannon 34
drothgery 32
Bront 24

The Big 10 picks I made this week really hurt me.  MSU, Purdue and Minnesota all let me down.

Overall:

Dungannon 205
Dimwhit 196
drothgery 189
fett527 182
reveal 160
Bront 148

I'm coming for ya drothgery!


----------



## fett527 (Oct 2, 2005)

Footnote:  If you didn't notice, point totals were adjusted for the Tenn/LSU game.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 2, 2005)

Better watch out, guys. The Dimwhit has won two straight weeks!


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 4, 2005)

Next week's picks are up, and there are some BRUTAL choices. Gonna be a tough week to pick.

I think Cal at UCLA is one of the toughest.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well.  Got my ass handed to me for one obvious reason.  Here's the shakdown:

Bront 46
reveal 44
drothgery 34
Dimwhit 32
Dungannon 27
fett527 21

Overall after week 6:

Dungannon 232
Dmiwhit 228
drothgery 223
reveal 204
fett527 203
Bront 194

Not a whole lot of points separating everyone.  It's close!


----------



## reveal (Oct 10, 2005)

Quick note: I'll be out of town this Saturday and won't be back until the following Saturday. I have my picks in for this coming Saturday but will not be able to get my picks in for the next Saturday.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Quick note: I'll be out of town this Saturday and won't be back until the following Saturday. I have my picks in for this coming Saturday but will not be able to get my picks in for the next Saturday.



 Well, do you trust any of us to do it for you? You could even make a phone call, have someone log on for you, and make your picks that way. Just a thought.

And I picked up 5 points on Dungannon for first place!


----------



## reveal (Oct 10, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well, do you trust any of us to do it for you? You could even make a phone call, have someone log on for you, and make your picks that way. Just a thought.
> 
> And I picked up 5 points on Dungannon for first place!




I'll be in Disneyworld. Do you think I'm really gonna call someone from there to make picks for me?


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, you gotta go back to the hotel room to sleep, right? 

At the very least, you could have someone log in and pick all the home teams for you or something, so you don't fall too far behind and lose interest in the rest of the year.


----------



## reveal (Oct 10, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well, you gotta go back to the hotel room to sleep, right?
> 
> At the very least, you could have someone log in and pick all the home teams for you or something, so you don't fall too far behind and lose interest in the rest of the year.




Well, if you don't mind, I'll just e-mail you my info and you can make the picks. All home teams sounds good. I'll send it on Saturday morning.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, not a problem. I'd be happy to. You should still have my email address. Let me know if you don't.


----------



## reveal (Oct 11, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Hey, not a problem. I'd be happy to. You should still have my email address. Let me know if you don't.




I still have it. It's in my Sent Items from when I sold it to the spammers.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I still have it. It's in my Sent Items from when I sold it to the spammers.



 So that was you!

Yeah, I'll make sure the home teams are selected...


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 11, 2005)

There are some insanely tough games to pick this week.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, my picks are in for this week, and I find myself going with a lot of road teams.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Well, my picks are in for this week, and I find myself going with a lot of road teams.




Same here, and I know I'll get in trouble for it. I mean, my advertized strategy is to put ten points on USC, always pick Ohio State and Syracuse (which hurts me sometimes, but I don't think there's any real choice in the matter here), and otherwise take the home team if it's close, but I haven't actually done the last part anywhere near enough.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not doing too bad this week.  If CSU can beat BYU I'll break 40 points.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 16, 2005)

I will run the table if CSU tops BYU.  Not looking too good right now.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just noticed everyone picked OSU over MSU.  You are wise men...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 16, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm not doing too bad this week.  If CSU can beat BYU I'll break 40 points.




Woo-hoo. 9-1 (West Virginia won in OT, or I'd be perfect), 50 points, second for the week, and it moves me into first overall...


----------



## fett527 (Oct 16, 2005)

Results:

Week 7

fett527 52
drothgery 50
reveal 42
Dimwhit 41
Dungannon 35

I didn't run the table due to Coloroado St.  They couldn't pick me up.

Overall:

drothgery 273
Dimwhit 269
Dungannon 267
fett527 255
reveal 246
Bront 194

Dungannon falls to third and drothgery vaults into the lead!  Still very tight overall.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 16, 2005)

What's up with Bront not making picks for the week?!?!


----------



## fett527 (Oct 20, 2005)

FYI



> Please be advised that the upcoming College Football game between
> Georgia Tech & #6 Miami, scheduled for Saturday, Oct. 22nd at 12 PM EST,
> has been postponed due to the threat of Hurricane Wilma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out why I put 8 points on Texas beating TTech. I don't think I meant to.

Hope they win...


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 22, 2005)

I picked Texas in that one, but I think I only put like 3 points on it.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 22, 2005)

I was wrong, I have 6 points on Texas.

Right now everything is looking good for me, except Purdue/Wisconsin.  I have 8 points on the Badgers and it's tied in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to have some trouble holding on to first; normally losing two points on Syracuse and 3 on Tennessee (with everything else falling out my way) would be enough to expand my lead, but I don't think that's going to happen. Of course, most people ahead of me so far this week have picked Auburn over LSU, so if I get that one, I'm fine...


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 23, 2005)

OK, that's the last time I make Reveal's picks for him. Hasn't lost a game yet!


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 23, 2005)

Woo Hoo!  I'm 8-0 right now with 4 points riding on Auburn.  Go War Eagle!


----------



## reveal (Oct 23, 2005)

Holy crap I got a perfect week. Now that Dimwhit knows my strategy, I hope he won't copy it. 

If Miami beats GT, I'll get 55 points. I only have 1 point riding on that one.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 23, 2005)

Reveal, the Miami game won't be counted. There was an email sent out on it. Everyone went in and put one point on it because we were all going to lose that game.

Should've kept the 6 points for you I originally placed on that game for you.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2005)

Standings

For this week, where pretty much everyone did very well...


```
reveal    54
Dungannon 50
drothgery 49
Dimwhit   46
Bront     46
fett527   45
```

And overall, where I'm still holding a narrow lead...


```
drothgery 322
Dungannon 317
Dimwhit   315
reveal    300
fett537   300
Bront     240
```

Bront's mostly way back because he didn't pick two weeks ago.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Bront's mostly way back because he didn't pick two weeks ago.




So should we all not pick this coming week and give Bront a chance to catch up?


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 30, 2005)

Not a good week for me right now.  I put 10 points on Texas and they're losing 28-12 at the half.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Not a good week for me right now.  I put 10 points on Texas and they're losing 28-12 at the half.




Well, they're winning now. I'd be smug about putting my 10 points on Auburn, but I lost 7 on Nebraska, and have 9 on Texas. On second thought, you've got 10 on Texas, 7 on Fresno State, and 3 on Tennessee. I've got 9 on Texas, 8 on Fresno State, and 4 on Tennessee. So go OK State...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's the standings...

Overall standings

TEAM, OWNER	TOTAL
drothgery	366
Dungannon	363
Dimwhit	360
reveal	351
fett527	344
Bront	284

This week

TEAM, OWNER	THIS WEEK
reveal	51
Dungannon	46
Dimwhit	45
drothgery	44
fett527	44
Bront	44

Dimwhit and Dugannon are creeping up on me in the overall standings, but when only 7 points seperates worst from first in the weekly, it's hard for anyone to pull away.


----------



## reveal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dammit! I forgot Georgia's QB was hurt or I would've picked Florida. Good thing I only put 4 points on it.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks fro keeping up on posting results drothgery.  I was out of town this past weekend and just didn't get back to it when the site was down the previous week.  

The Vols really hurt me this week.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 31, 2005)

Speaking of the Vols.  Reaveal or Bront like to tell me why the picked the Gamecocks in that game?  What made you pick against the facts that SC had never won in Knoxville and had lost 12 in a row?  Did you think they were due combined with Spurrier at the helm?  Or did ya just guess?


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2005)

Man, we all lost a lot of points on Florida State and Michigan State. Go figure. For some bizarre reason, I put 10 points on VT, so if they win, I should be in good shape for the week.


----------



## fett527 (Nov 6, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Man, we all lost a lot of points on Florida State and Michigan State. Go figure. For some bizarre reason, I put 10 points on VT, so if they win, I should be in good shape for the week.




How the hell did you decide to put 10 points on VaTech?  Miami is too good to risk that many points.   It will certainly pay off if you win in this case though, I gotta give you that.  I'll take second this week if they win it looks like.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> How the hell did you decide to put 10 points on VaTech?  Miami is too good to risk that many points.   It will certainly pay off if you win in this case though, I gotta give you that.  I'll take second this week if they win it looks like.



 Honestly, I don't think I meant to do that. When I make my picks, I choose the teams first. Then I go through during the week and adjust the points. That game was at the bottom, so I think I missed it when changing the points. Maybe it will turn out to be a brilliant mistake.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't think I meant to do that. When I make my picks, I choose the teams first. Then I go through during the week and adjust the points. That game was at the bottom, so I think I missed it when changing the points. Maybe it will turn out to be a brilliant mistake.




Maybe, but Miami's up 10-0 right now, and I've got two points on Miami   (When Evil plays Evil -- and to any real Syracuse fan, Miami/VT is an Evil vs. Evil game -- you pick the lesser Evil)


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 6, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Maybe, but Miami's up 10-0 right now, and I've got two points on Miami   (When Evil plays Evil -- and to any real Syracus fan, Miami/VT is an Evil vs. Evil game -- you pick the lesser Evil)



Even to a Syracuse fan, Miami should _always_ be the greater evil.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Even to a Syracuse fan, Miami should _always_ be the greater evil.




The Hokies have always managed to get under my skin somehow.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, here's how things stand after this week. Nearly everybody took a big hit from Florida State and Michigan State, but Miami's victory allowed me to take the week and extend my overall lead by a little; my winning point total this week would have been good for last place last week.


```
TEAM, OWNER   TOTAL
drothgery     404
Dungannon     394
Dimwhit       389
reveal        385
fett527       375
bront         320

TEAM, OWNER   this week
drothgery     38       
bront         36       
reveal        34       
Dungannon     31       
fett527       31       
Dimwhit       29
```


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 12, 2005)

Curses!  I signed on this afternoon and realized I forgot to make my picks for this week! Looks like I'll be keeping Bront company after today.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Curses!  I signed on this afternoon and realized I forgot to make my picks for this week! Looks like I'll be keeping Bront company after today.




FYI - even if he's perfect for the week, you'll still be ahead of him. And if you have one of those weeks like you did early in the season where you were 10-15 points ahead of everybody, you'll end up in the middle of the pack again.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2005)

Man, Dungannon, that sucks!

If Texas Tech can come back to win, I'll be off to a good start. I can't believe they're down to Oklahoma State...


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 12, 2005)

Stupid Texas Tech. I could have had 50+ this week if it wasn't for those idiots.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2005)

I think he picked a good week to skip; I've only got two games right so far (counting USC over Cal). At least that'll be 19 points...


----------



## fett527 (Nov 13, 2005)

I may as well not have gottne my picks in.  Talk about bad.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 13, 2005)

Everyone's sucking this week; there were a ton of upsets. So with two games to go, I've got an almost insurmountable lead for the week on the strength of only three correct picks (fortunately they were for 10 points from USC, 9 points from Ohio State, and 8 points from LSU).


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, this looks like a good week for me to miss.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Everyone's sucking this week; there were a ton of upsets. So with two games to go, I've got an almost insurmountable lead for the week on the strength of only three correct picks (fortunately they were for 10 points from USC, 9 points from Ohio State, and 8 points from LSU).



 If UCLA and Georgia both win, I think it will come down to the tiebreak between us for the week's win.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> If UCLA and Georgia both win, I think it will come down to the tiebreak between us for the week's win.




If Georgia wins (UCLA just won), you take the week 35-33, but that's the only scenario where somene could've gotten ahead of me, I think.

Edit: ... and it didn't happen. Auburn wins 31-30 on a chipshot field goal with 8 seconds left. Dimwhit actually had the most correct picks (6); a lot of us had 5.

Dugannon's not going to need much to pass fett527 next week.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 18, 2005)

And no mistakes this week, I already got my picks made.


----------



## fett527 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, posting these late, but it's been a long week for me.  Last week was bad all around but it was disastrous for me.  I tried some trickeration and it backfired big time.

drothgery 34
reveal 29
dimwhit 26
bront 25
fett527 17

overall

drothgery 438
dimwhit 415
reveal 414
dungannon 394
fett527 392
bront 345

I have to get back over Dungannon at least!


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I have to get back over Dungannon at least!




Well, it's theoretically possible for you to get ahead of everyone except me


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 19, 2005)

We shall see, Fett.  For the first time all season, I'm picking Washington to win.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, if Miami can keep from chocking, there are going to be a lot of high scores this week...


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, nobody's breaking 50 this week.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 20, 2005)

That interception play was a horrible call. Miami should have been able to do it on the last drive.

Bummer, I wanted to break 50 this week.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I'm going to be in last place for the week, and first for the season no matter whether USC holds on or not...

I'm kind of surprised no one meta-gamed and picked a ton of upsets in an attempt to win the season. I was up by over twenty points on the people within striking distance; the only way to win the year was if they were right on games I was wrong on.


----------



## fett527 (Nov 21, 2005)

Results from Week 12

Bront 45
Dungannon 44
fett527 42
Dimwhit 42
reveal 41
drothgery 40

Overall
drothgery 478
Dimwhit 457
reveal 455
Dungannon 438
fett527 434
Bront 390

There are picks up for Week 13.


----------



## reveal (Nov 21, 2005)

War Eagle!!!!!  :d


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, if it wasn't for my missed week I'd be challenging drothgery for the season lead.  Oh well, I'll have to console myself with beating Fett.


----------



## reveal (Nov 21, 2005)

Is week 13 the last week? On ESPN, the schedule goes up to week 14 and there are only 5 or 6 games.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd guess week 13 will be the last. Heck, judging by the screen layout (which had spaces for up to week 12, and led me to believe last week was the end), I suspect they were planning on stopping at week 12, but hurricane-related reschedulings gave them another week's worth of interesting games.

Or they could try and make us guess at lower-division playoff games...


----------



## fett527 (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like Week 13 was it!

Week 13
Dimwhit 38
Dungannon 37
Bront 37
reveal 36
drothgery 35
fett527 30

Overall
drothgery 513
Dimwhit 495
reveal 491
Dungannon 475
fett527 464
Bront 427

Well, *drothgery* is the victor! Congrats to the ENWorld College PickEm champ!

 By all rights I think I should have come in dead last if Bront hadn't missed a week.  I did try some trickeration to get back in it and it backfired big time.  I did have the highest single week point total at 52 though. Something to grow on for next year.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Looks like Week 13 was it!
> 
> Well, *drothgery* is the victor! Congrats to the ENWorld College PickEm champ!
> 
> By all rights I think I should have come in dead last if Bront hadn't missed a week.  I did try some trickeration to get back in it and it backfired big time.  I did have the highest single week point total at 52 though. Something to grow on for next year.




I had a 54 in week 8. 

Great job everyone! I did a lot better than I thought. I was hoping to pull into 2nd but it wasn't to be. Next year will be fun.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Looks like Week 13 was it!
> 
> Well, *drothgery* is the victor! Congrats to the ENWorld College PickEm champ!




Thank you. I'd like to thank the USC Trojans, who were responsible for at least 20% of my points because I put 10 points on them every time I could, and the Syracuse Orange, for being so bad that they were rarely in the pick'em, where I would have been forced to pick them to win...


----------



## fett527 (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I had a 54 in week 8.
> 
> Great job everyone! I did a lot better than I thought. I was hoping to pull into 2nd but it wasn't to be. Next year will be fun.



reveal holds the record then.  I looked through to make sure, but not carefuly enough obviously.  Of well.  I'll have to hone my skills for next year.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 28, 2005)

Sweet! I won the last week! I think I won 2 or 3 weeks. First place wasn't going to happen for me, but at least I held off Reveal for 2nd.  Congrats drothgery!

Thanks all! This was fun. See you next year. (Well, and all during the year on the non-college pick'em threads...)


----------



## drothgery (Nov 28, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Sweet! I won the last week! I think I won 2 or 3 weeks. First place wasn't going to happen for me, but at least I held off Reveal for 2nd.  Congrats drothgery!




Really, I only won three weeks. The big thing was that I only was way behind the pack once.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 28, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Really, I only won three weeks. The big thing was that I only was way behind the pack once.



 I won 3 weeks, too, but you picked up 17 points on me in weeks 10 and 11. That's where you ran away with first place. It was a good race, though.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 28, 2005)

Next year, I'll have to do my best not to miss a week.  Congrats drothgery.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone want to set up things for the Bowl Pick'em?


----------



## reveal (Dec 5, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Anyone want to set up things for the Bowl Pick'em?




There's a Bowl Pick'em? I'm in if someone sets it up.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 5, 2005)

Weird timing. I just sent you an email about this, Reveal. So who's going to set it up?


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, I'm creating the league right now. Stay tuned...


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, I'm not sure how to send you to it, but here's the info:

League Name: EN Worlders
League ID: 3366
Password: elvesareprissy
URL: http://games.espn.go.com/bowlmania/group?groupID=3366

You should be able to get to it with that info. Look at the settings and let me know if anything should be altered.


----------



## reveal (Dec 5, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> OK, I'm not sure how to send you to it, but here's the info:
> 
> League Name: EN Worlders
> League ID: 3366
> ...




It won't allow me to join. I think you actually need to send out invites. It won't allow me to enter the password anywhere.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2005)

I was able to join after I created an entry and searched for the group.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 5, 2005)

Reveal, I went ahead and sent you an invite. If anyone else has trouble, let me know and I'll send invites to anyone who needs.


----------



## reveal (Dec 5, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was able to join after I created an entry and searched for the group.




Of course it does. I knew that.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll get in when I can, cool.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 5, 2005)

Edit: I'm in.

Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay, I've picked the winners, that wasn't too taxing.  But the whole "confidence points" thing has me flamboozled.  I can't see a single matchup I'd put 28 confidence points on.  This'll be interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I can't see a single matchup I'd put 28 confidence points on.  This'll be interesting.




OSU Baby!!


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> OSU Baby!!



But, but, Oregon State didn't qualify for a bowl game this year.

Oh, wait, you meant _Oklahoma State_, didn't you?  But they didn't qualify either.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> But, but, Oregon State didn't qualify for a bowl game this year.
> 
> Oh, wait, you meant _Oklahoma State_, didn't you?  But they didn't qualify either.




Thus supporting what I always knew; there is only one OSU


----------



## Jaws (Dec 21, 2005)

I take the early lead.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, I've picked the winners, that wasn't too taxing.  But the whole "confidence points" thing has me flamboozled.  I can't see a single matchup I'd put 28 confidence points on.  This'll be interesting.




Me neither. I mean, I threw my hands up and put the maximum on USC like I've been doing all year long, but there were other bowls that were easier to pick a winner. That wasn't the only game I put a lot of points on that many experts foolishly expect to be close; I put a lot on Ohio State over ND, too.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 22, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Me neither. I mean, I threw my hands up and put the maximum on USC like I've been doing all year long, but there were other bowls that were easier to pick a winner. That wasn't the only game I put a lot of points on that many experts foolishly expect to be close; I put a lot on Ohio State over ND, too.



 I put more points on the big games because I felt I knew the teams better. I mean, how the hell do I know who's going to win between Toledo and UTEP?? (Apparently, it's Toledo. I was wrong...)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2005)

All you had to do was ask me.  Toledo is a scoring machine and no way little UTEP was going to keep pace.  MAC teams are always a safe bet.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> All you had to do was ask me.  Toledo is a scoring machine and no way little UTEP was going to keep pace.  MAC teams are always a safe bet.




Yeah. It's usually pretty easy to tell when they're a safe bet to win (Toledo), and when they're a safe bet to lose (Akron) ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 22, 2005)

Still in the lead. I wonder how long that's going to last.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 22, 2005)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Still in the lead. I wonder how long that's going to last.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...



Who knows, I got tired of moving points around after the first 8 or so.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> MAC teams are always a safe bet.




Except when they played the WAC this year, of course.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2005)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Still in the lead. I wonder how long that's going to last.




Not long. I'm only three points behind you


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, which game is the better one for tonight, BYU-Cal or Colorado St.-Navy?  I'm thinking BYU-Cal.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, which game is the better one for tonight, BYU-Cal or Colorado St.-Navy?  I'm thinking BYU-Cal.




D&D.
(Thursday's my tabletop game night)


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, so I've been thinking about this for a bit.  A lot of complaints about the current BCS setup say it's unfair to the mid-major conferences, that it's unfair to deserving at large teams from BCS conferences.  Well, I have a scenario I'd like to propose.  I know in reality it will never happen because the four current BCS bowls would never approve it, but let us, as fans, think about it for a second.

Expand the BCS by two bowls and add the MAC, WAC, and Mountain West.  More decent, competitive mid-major programs would compete against traditional powers and it would also open up a third at-large bid.  The question then becomes, which two bowl games do you add?  My vote would be for the Cotton Bowl and the Gator Bowl.  I would've voted for the Citrus Bowl if they hadn't completely sold out and changed the name to the Capital One Bowl and I briefly considered the Holiday Bowl but that one's not a traditional "New Year's Day" bowl.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm not sure which bowl I'd add, and the downside would be that there would be undeserving Mid-major teams getting BCS bids. I think A requirement should be set that a team has to be ranked in the Top 12 to get an automatic bid. And maybe a team would have to be ranked in the Top 20 to be eligible. That way, only deserving mid-majors would get in. And in the case of Florida State this year, they wouldn't have receieved the automatic bid and instead a 3rd at-large would be created.

Maybe combine your idea with mine, but only add 1 additional bowl bid, with maybe the best Mid-major team guaranteed a BCS game (assuming it's in the Top 20). That would create a third at-large bid and a Mid-major bid. That would satisfy me quite a bit.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> D&D.
> (Thursday's my tabletop game night)



Same here. I just finished DMing the second installment of the Age of Worms adventure path.

Total PC deaths so far = 10. So sweet. Mostly the same two players. One player - 1, another 4, and the other 5. And I have up to 8 players. Usually number is 6. 


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Maybe combine your idea with mine, but only add 1 additional bowl bid, with maybe the best Mid-major team guaranteed a BCS game (assuming it's in the Top 20). That would create a third at-large bid and a Mid-major bid. That would satisfy me quite a bit.




FWIW, the next spin of the BCS (2006-2009) is effectively adding an additional bowl bid, because the BCS title game is going to be played at the site of one of the BCS bowls a week later.

It's probably worth noting that if the Giants and Jets actually get their new retractable-roof stadium built, the Big East is going to try to start a Big Apple/Empire/whatever bowl there, and there's a good chance it would immediately shoot to the top tier to become the Big East's "anchor" bowl in the BCS agreement after the next one (starting in 2010).


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2005)

... and I moved into the lead. Can't be too smug about it, though; a lot of us are 4-0 at this point.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> ... and I moved into the lead. Can't be too smug about it, though; a lot of us are 4-0 at this point.



yeah, I didn't actually modify any of the points for those games.  I just got bored with it.  I do wish the they would just do away with the points for Bowl Picks.  I think it's fun for 10 games, but not 28.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> yeah, I didn't actually modify any of the points for those games.  I just got bored with it.  I do wish the they would just do away with the points for Bowl Picks.  I think it's fun for 10 games, but not 28.




I just didn't like the scaling; it would have been a lot easier if they'd broken the games into four blocks and had us rate them 1-7, or even  two blocks of 1-14. It makes the bowl pick-em much more about assigning points correctly than wins and losses. I think USC over Texas is darn near a sure thing, so I put 28 points there; if I'm right about this, it's worth as much the 7 lowest-scored picks combined.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I just didn't like the scaling; it would have been a lot easier if they'd broken the games into four blocks and had us rate them 1-7, or even  two blocks of 1-14. It makes the bowl pick-em much more about assigning points correctly than wins and losses. I think USC over Texas is darn near a sure thing, so I put 28 points there; if I'm right about this, it's worth as much the 7 lowest-scored picks combined.



And I picked Texas for the "upset" but assigned a low number of points.  Of course the Buckeyes are my 28 point team.


----------

